# Ferret awareness



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Robin Craig <therobincraig@home.com>* on *Tue, 18 Jan 2000 01:09:40 -0500*
Hello all, I am an owner of a running Daimler Ferret. As part of my
activities as an owner I am helping the creation of a web site based in
the UK dedicated to the marquee. Please fell free to wander over and
have a look and perhaps add some Canadian content to the site, which is
sadly lacking at present.
I am aware of the two vehicles in Charlottetown PEI and the two in the
National War Museum in Ottawa, all of which I have photos of or am in
the process of taking them and will be contributing them shortly. If you
have any information or pictures the site web master would greatly
appreciate them if you are able to up load them to him. Also if you know
of any Ferrets owners perhaps you will point them to the site.
site is at :-    www.homeusers.prestel.co.uk/simonides/ferret/index.html
Please feel free to contact me with Canadian Ferret sightings please, im
just as interested in old hulls as I am runners and gate guardians.
Thank you all in advance
Rgds R Craig
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Kuervers" <skuervers@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Tue, 18 Jan 2000 12:46:24 PST*
Robin:
I believe that a large number of Ferrets are currently running, or becoming 
‘runners‘ as we speak with the LdSHRC in Edmonton.
I know they have at least 2 runners, and it may be as high as 5.  I also 
know that one of the young Lt‘s put in a tongue-in-cheek request to use 
Ferrets as eyes on recce vehicles with the new recce organization being 
formed as we learn to work with the Coyote surveillance vehicles.
Steve Kuervers
Janus Systems Engineer
aka
Lt K, 61 Bty, 20 RCA
>From: Robin Craig 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Ferret awareness
>Date: Tue, 18 Jan 2000 01:09:40 -0500
>
>Hello all, I am an owner of a running Daimler Ferret. As part of my
>activities as an owner I am helping the creation of a web site based in
>the UK dedicated to the marquee. Please fell free to wander over and
>have a look and perhaps add some Canadian content to the site, which is
>sadly lacking at present.
>
>I am aware of the two vehicles in Charlottetown PEI and the two in the
>National War Museum in Ottawa, all of which I have photos of or am in
>the process of taking them and will be contributing them shortly. If you
>have any information or pictures the site web master would greatly
>appreciate them if you are able to up load them to him. Also if you know
>of any Ferrets owners perhaps you will point them to the site.
>
>site is at :-    www.homeusers.prestel.co.uk/simonides/ferret/index.html
>
>Please feel free to contact me with Canadian Ferret sightings please, im
>just as interested in old hulls as I am runners and gate guardians.
>
>Thank you all in advance
>
>Rgds R Craig
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gordan Dundas <dundas@prairie.ca>* on *Tue, 18 Jan 2000 15:06:41 -0600*
There is a Ferret owners club in Ontario as well the Ontario Regiment RCAC.
has a museum with what looks like half the Ferrets in  in existence, The Museum
has the dubious distincrion of being better equipted the the Regiment. what
with two M 60 A3‘s ,two M 551A1‘s ,4 M113A1‘s  and Lynx‘s.
 I‘ve alway‘s thought the Ferret would have made a fine companion vehicle for
theCoyote.
Steve Kuervers wrote:
> Robin:
>
> I believe that a large number of Ferrets are currently running, or becoming
> ‘runners‘ as we speak with the LdSHRC in Edmonton.
>
> I know they have at least 2 runners, and it may be as high as 5.  I also
> know that one of the young Lt‘s put in a tongue-in-cheek request to use
> Ferrets as eyes on recce vehicles with the new recce organization being
> formed as we learn to work with the Coyote surveillance vehicles.
>
> Steve Kuervers
> Janus Systems Engineer
>
> aka
>
> Lt K, 61 Bty, 20 RCA
>
> >From: Robin Craig 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Subject: Ferret awareness
> >Date: Tue, 18 Jan 2000 01:09:40 -0500
> >
> >Hello all, I am an owner of a running Daimler Ferret. As part of my
> >activities as an owner I am helping the creation of a web site based in
> >the UK dedicated to the marquee. Please fell free to wander over and
> >have a look and perhaps add some Canadian content to the site, which is
> >sadly lacking at present.
> >
> >I am aware of the two vehicles in Charlottetown PEI and the two in the
> >National War Museum in Ottawa, all of which I have photos of or am in
> >the process of taking them and will be contributing them shortly. If you
> >have any information or pictures the site web master would greatly
> >appreciate them if you are able to up load them to him. Also if you know
> >of any Ferrets owners perhaps you will point them to the site.
> >
> >site is at :-    www.homeusers.prestel.co.uk/simonides/ferret/index.html
> >
> >Please feel free to contact me with Canadian Ferret sightings please, im
> >just as interested in old hulls as I am runners and gate guardians.
> >
> >Thank you all in advance
> >
> >Rgds R Craig
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Patrick Cain <patrickcain@snappingturtle.net>* on *Tue, 18 Jan 2000 16:34:31 -0500*
At 15:06 18/01/2000 -0600, you wrote:
>There is a Ferret owners club in Ontario as well the Ontario Regiment RCAC.
>has a museum with what looks like half the Ferrets in  in existence, The
Museum
>has the dubious distincrion of being better equipted the the Regiment. what
>with two M 60 A3‘s ,two M 551A1‘s ,4 M113A1‘s  and Lynx‘s.
> I‘ve alway‘s thought the Ferret would have made a fine companion vehicle for
>theCoyote.
Wasn‘t a Ferret collector arrested on Parliament Hill last summer when he
parked in front of the building with a .30 barrel poking out of the front
of the turret? 
Patrick Cain
voice: 416 539-0939
fax:    416 515-3698
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

